
Senate passes controversial cybersecurity bill Cisa 74 to 21 - eplanit
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/27/cisa-cybersecurity-bill-senate-vote
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10461526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10461526)

